# Stowe



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey im just wondering if anybody has any suggestions for where we should stay when we come to Stowe. There are 4 guys coming and we want to be close to the nightlife but at the same time be close to the hill. We dont want an overly expensive hotel but we dont need to be super cheap either. Is it in out better interest maybe to rent a condo on cottage road?? Is this close to the hill and all nightlife?? Any suggestions would be appreciated...thanks in advance...
pz


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Me and a group of my buddies were up there last year and there are plenty of decent hotels. We stayed at the Stowe and Snowdrift Motel. We had two rooms and it was six of us. It was plenty close to the nightlife and the mountain. We went to this place called The Rusty Nail a couple of nights it was a good time. My friend got in trouble for doing a backflip and break dancing. And your not far from the Ben and jerrys factory if you have a odd craving or ice cream or some one who is a ice cream fanatic with you like we did.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

we snagged a place at the Inn on the Mountain for sat/sun, its making this work week atleast bearable


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Hope you have a better time than I did at the end of Feb this year. Was nothing but pure corn ice and hard packed snow 2/3 days. The other day was very warm leading to soft snow which was very nice, before rain came at noon.

Pretty much almost any VT place rocks when they have the right amount of snow fall and good weather to do away with crappy ice conditions. Personally for Stowe we didn't like the layout a whole lot even if it had decent snow, but it's not a bad place so long it's not windy so they have to shut down the main Gondola on the right side of the mountain leading to everyone piling up in a line at the only lift to bring you to the very peak. Just stay on the main peak side and don't go to Spruce Peak is my suggestion since Spruce is where all the major hotel rooms and lodges are so people tend to wake up and hit that place right away and it gets way crowded with families and newbies.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

stowe mountain inn is hood but its cheap and close to the mountain (2-3m)


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

I just had an awesome weekend at Stowe ... Heres my mini-review

We stayed at the Inn at the Mountain, not the Stowe Mountain Inn, the beds were comfortable and the Toll Road Lift was right near our back door. The night before hitting the hill we went out to the Shed Restaurant, good food, we were suggested the Rusty Nail if we wanted some drinks but instead we got smoked out, watched some RSN tv and hit the hay early. It looked like the the Toll Road Lift would be closed the next day due to little cover so the front desk said they would drive us up in a ML55, very cool.





We got up around 7am only to find this had happened ...
.
..
...
....
.....
......


SUPRISE MARCH POW!!!


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## talman3eb (Feb 13, 2009)

sweet!!
thanks for posting up pics! looked awesome. im going up this weekend, hopefully it doesnt warm up too much!


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

it will be nice when they groom it out, the whole place was bumped ... really great but it killed us, my legs are still shot


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm going up to Stowe soon and was wondering how their blue trails are. I know your opinions are relatively subjective but i'm asking anyways. Better yet, anyone been to camelback mountain in the poconos and compare their blues with stowe's? Anybody?? Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm going up to Stowe soon and was wondering how difficult their blue trails are. I know your opinions are relatively subjective but i'm asking anyways. Better yet, anyone been to camelback mountain in the poconos and compare their blues with stowe's? Anybody?? Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

great pictures!! stowe was my home mountain the past 4 years and i loved it. its a great place to ride and once you get to know it really well, it gets even better!!

and to those who say stay away from spruce peak...you are really missing out. while, yes, it is crowded at the bottom lifts with families and gapers, head over to sensation quad (all the way lookers right on spruce peak) and take that lift. it will take you to the top and from there is some awesome tree runs and some great powder (left untouched most of the day because the gapers dont want powder.)

we used to start the day off on mansfield and then once it got a little tracked, hop over to spruce (or even the next few days after a storm) and you can still get fresh stuff.


----------



## hwa (Dec 2, 2008)

Sorry for dragging this back up from the dead but wanted to put in a good word for the *Stowe Motel and Snowdrift*. Stayed during early March (we caught the aforementioned pow dump _as we pulled out to the airport.._) and had a great time. The place is on the main road about 5-7 min from the mountain and has many restaurants within 2 min drive. Despite the name, it's a lot better than the image you probably conjure up when you think "motel". My buddies and I got one of their standalone houses so it had the works with full kitchen, dining area, family room w/ fluffy chairs and pullout sofa, 2 bedrooms, and 2 bathrooms. Could easily have stuffed 5 or 6 comfortably (or 10-12 not so comfortably) in there. Staff is also friendly and helped point out the good locales. From what I remember, the deceased husband of the owner was a member of the former US Ski Team. Cash-wise, it's one of the cheaper places in Stowe. 

If you're looking for entertainment, the place to be is apparently the Rusty Nail. Typical bar, nothing real fancy but had a good time and they have a dancefloor (I believe it's the only place in town that does but I could be wrong). There's a pricey Hibachi Steakhouse (Japanese) as well. Decent food but not worth going to unless you've never tried hibachi. The Shed is a microbrewery (get the sampler to test out their brews before ordering) with some good burgers. Also check out Pie In The Sky. I'm not a big fan of pizza myself, but they make a real good pie. Stowe isn't a huge place and all of these places were within 2-3 minutes of each other.


----------

